# Confused



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not sure whether if Rocky is trying to attract Rosie as a mate. He makes the heart crest thing with his wings, does some kind of dance, and goes nuts if i take her out of the cage. What does this mean? Rosie also will sit on a perch and then spread her wings and bring her tail up and flap her wings. This this a sign that she will take a mate?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i believe so if you want them to breed then put a box up with nesting material and leave them in there


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like love!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes they are both displaying courting behavior! Don't you love the little dance?


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes the little dance is adorable. Its funny because we had Rosie first and she had her own cage and when we brought Rocky home we put the cages beside each other and the first thing Rocky did was Wolf Whistle at her and make kissing noises. He also did the heart crest thing. I believe it was love at first sight


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I believe it was love at first sight


Or maybe he's the type of male who makes a pass at anything that breathes and a few things that don't. Squeebis is like that!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So Typical!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Men  I would do a ton of research if you decide to breed them, its a big responsibility


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with Allen, if there doing all that then put up a nest box with aspen bedding and see what happens. It dont mean magic will happen but its a shot...be happy.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know how old these birds are so I'm going to make a comment about breeding. Birds need to be fully mature before you let them make babies. A year old is the bare minimum, and 18-24 months or more is better. If your birds are too young you don't want to encourage them - instead you'd need to get their hormones under control before the hen starts laying eggs.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A female younger than 18 months is at risk for egg binding. A male under 12 months is likely not to be fertile.


----------

